

Store IP addresses in PostgreSQL with IP4R - gabriel_b
http://www.gab.lc/articles/manage_ip_postgresql_with_ip4r.php

======
krylon
Mmmh, doesn't Postgres have support for IP addresses built in (inet and cidr)?

Am I missing something?

~~~
pyvpx
see
[https://github.com/petere/ip4r-cvs/blob/master/README.ip4r](https://github.com/petere/ip4r-cvs/blob/master/README.ip4r)

~~~
krylon
Ah, it starts to make sense now. :-)

I've only used Postgressql's builtin inet type a few times, but it was
sufficient for my needs.

I'll have to look for an excuse to play around with this extension.

